# Major brake problems!2002 1.8t VW jetta HELP!



## cortnie8674 (Aug 6, 2009)

someone.. PLEASE help me. You guys saved me when two of my ignition coils went bad... I'm hoping for the same wisdom when it comes to my brake problem. For 3 months i've been driving my car with the brake light and alarm going off (NON STOP--kind of like im driving with the E-brake pulled up). The beeping stops when i come to a stop...but when i accelerate it starts back up. My brake fluid levels are fine.. i have replaced the brakes all around (I initally thought it was the front brakes bc they have the sensors on them)..I have also checked all of the fuses. I dont have the money to take it to a shop.. so im hoping its something my husband can fix. Any suggestions? I am having a problem with one of the calibers on the back passenger side..could this be related? I am desperate. By the time I get of my car after just a five minute drive my nerves are shot from the beeping. Even if someone could just tell me where the wire to the alarm is so i could cut it..that would be great. 
thanks in advance..
Cortnie


----------



## stratocaster (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Major brake problems!2002 1.8t VW jetta HELP! (cortnie8674)*

Your problem could be as simple as your park brake being out of adjustment, and yes, your caliper problem may very well be part of the problem. When you set the park brake, it pulls on a cable which locks up the rear calipers as if you had your foot on the brake. The caliper that is giving you trouble might not be releasing all the way or at all when you release the park brake. Sometimes the rubber boot around the caliper piston can get damaged or torn allowing moisture in. This in turn will cause the piston and the piston bore to rust over time, which will eventually cause the piston to freeze up and no longer move like it should.
I would suggest jacking up the back end of the car and pulling the park brake. Try to turn both wheels. If adjusted correctly, neither wheel should move at all. Now release the park brake, and check both wheels again. Both wheels should turn relatively easily, and have just enough brake drag to stop them after a second. If one wheel is hard to turn or doesnt turn at all without a lot of force, you probably have a bad caliper.
Give that a try and let us know the results. Hope it helps. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cortnie8674 (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Major brake problems!2002 1.8t VW jetta HELP! (stratocaster)*

I will do this tomorrow... I'm crossing my fingers!!!! I'll let you know asap! Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## jayj6996 (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Major brake problems!2002 1.8t VW jetta HELP! (cortnie8674)*

This warning light could be telling you that you have an issue with your parking brake switch/harness or brake fluid level sensor/harness if your fluid is full and your parking brake handle goes down all the way. This wouldn't really have anything to do with a seized caliper unless it was leaking fluid and caused the fluid level in your resevoir to be low. I feel comfortable in saying this as long as your brake light isn't accompanied by your ABS light as well. I've also seen instrument cluster internally faulted causing the light to stay on as well. 
The best way to determine your issue is to go to your brake fluid level sensor first since its easier to get to. remove the connector and hook an ohm meter to the sensor and push the float up and down and see if you can get it to go from infinite to low ohms. (I've also seen the floats sink in full resevoirs causing the light to come on) If you can see the switch position change then turn your attention to the harness connector. I cant remember if the switch is normally open or closed so after disconnecting it check the brake warning light to see if it goes off, and jump the 2 terminals together and check if the light goes off. Also ohm the 2 wires together and check for low ohms/possible short (these circuits are just switched grounds so a supplied ground through a short will cause the light to come on from either circuit). Repeat these steps for the parking brake position switch. Again I cant remember the normal switch resting positions but its easy enough to figure out with just an ohm meter.

With low fluid in the resevoir the float goes low and completes the circuit (closed switch). With the e-brake handle pulled up the e-brake switch position is closed. So theoretically unplugging both switches one at a time without a short to ground can tell you if either of the switches is bad as the light would go out. (if you dont have a short)
_Modified by jayj6996 at 9:25 PM 11-21-2009_

_Modified by jayj6996 at 7:31 AM 11-29-2009_


_Modified by jayj6996 at 7:35 AM 11-29-2009_


----------

